# How much shoulder time is ok?



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Hello, 

I have not had my bird for long (a little over a week) but she seems to start taking ownership of my shoulder. I give her millet and she comes on my finger very exited for millet. I take her out of the cage and shortly after she starts climbing to my shoulder.
Most of the time she sits far from my neck and either sleeps or plays with my shirt. Sometimes she comes to my neck and likes to play with my hair. I can see that she is happy on the shoulder but I am wondering how long is it ok to allow her on the shoulder?

Also sometimes she goes very close to my neck and sleeps, today when trying to move her further from my neck as she was scratching me she became very aggressive. She started biting my hand. I have not seen her bite at all except for this case. Should I react in any way if she bites in this case?

Thanks


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Just leave her there if she is happy. Leave her cage open and she will fly back home when hungry

*Edited by FaeryBee: Allowing a budgie to be on a person all day is not advisable.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

How old is your budgie? 
She needs to spend time in her cage during the day and learn to entertain herself or she is going to think she has to be with you every minute of every day.
This can cause anxiety during times when you are not around.

I would allow her an hour in the morning and an hour in the afternoon on your shoulder.
At other times, put her in her cage and ensure she has the proper set-up. You can talk, read and sing to her when she's in the cage.
Play music for her when you aren't around.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*


*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

I agree with FaeryBee, she’s given you excellent advice!

Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Please be sure to have a look around the forums’ many budgie articles and “stickies”, included above, to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help.

Hope to see you and your precious girl around the forums!

Cheers! 👋


----------



## my1littlebird1 (Aug 1, 2021)

@FaeryBee my budgie is 9 weeks old. I didn’t let her stay for extended periods of time on my shoulder. She gets 20-30 min and after she goes back to the cage for a couple of hours.
My biggest concern was that she started biting when trying to get her off my shoulder and I thought I was allowing to much shoulder time. Also I did not know if I should react in any way when biting. Now she seems ok.


----------

